# Citizenship under State sponsorship PR stream



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi guys

I have lived in Au for more than 5 years and I want to know the application of Citizenship under State Sponsorship PR stream VISA 190. 

The requirements of applying citizenship is 4 years in Au including holding 1 year PR Visa.

VISA 190 is a SS stream PR but visa holder has the obligation that lives in the specific state that sponsor you for at least 2 years. I just wondering if i am eligible to apply citizenship after holding 1 year of that SS PR, or I have to complete the 2 years committment prior applying the citzenship regardless of you have lived in Au for more than 5 years.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

No you do not have to live in the state for 2 years, not for citizenship though. It is moral obligation and not a legal one.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> No you do not have to live in the state for 2 years, not for citizenship though. It is moral obligation and not a legal one.


You meant I am still eligible for citizenship even if I live in other states in a year with holding 1 year with the SS PR ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

dont confuse it, the minimum requirement is 4 years in Australia irrespective of whatever state.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> dont confuse it, the minimum requirement is 4 years in Australia irrespective of whatever state.


Yes, I lived in AU for more 5 years already. I am just wondering if I am eligible for citizenship after one year i hold the SS 190 pr, or I have to complete the 2 years committment in that state sponsor me prior logding my citizenship application. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

cctt123 said:


> You meant I am still eligible for citizenship even if I live in other states in a year with holding 1 year with the SS PR ?


once you are a citizen, you are a free bird and can live anywhere in Australia.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

You have to fulfill the 2 year commitment before you can apply for citizenship. You can live on PR for whole life but cant go for cirizenship unless you fulfill the moral obligation or commitment you made to the SPONSORED STATE


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

@sach_1213 - it's not written anywhere, as the Citizenship requirement says you have to be PR for 1 year and last 3 years you can be on temporary visa or any other visa living in Australia.
So being on 190 Visa is considered a PR.
Also, its a moral obligation not a legal one.


----------



## sach_1213 (Aug 30, 2012)

citylan said:


> @sach_1213 - it's not written anywhere, as the Citizenship requirement says you have to be PR for 1 year and last 3 years you can be on temporary visa or any other visa living in Australia.
> So being on 190 Visa is considered a PR.
> Also, its a moral obligation not a legal one.


Just call DIAC n ask them buddy. I am not writing any of my views without proofs. I know its a moral obligation n not a compulsion. A lot of guys n i mean a lot whom i know personally, tried to get their citizenships without completing moral obligations. DIAC refused to accept those applications or put them on hold and asked the respective applicants to complete their 2 year obligation with the respective state. Till then you wont be able to get the citizenship. So my dear friend i am only giving my views, rest its the wish of the guy who started this thread.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Do you have any link to confirm this? or your source is a call to DIAC only? Just curious to know, not in SS to Citizenship circle. 



sach_1213 said:


> Just call DIAC n ask them buddy. I am not writing any of my views without proofs. I know its a moral obligation n not a compulsion. A lot of guys n i mean a lot whom i know personally, tried to get their citizenships without completing moral obligations. DIAC refused to accept those applications or put them on hold and asked the respective applicants to complete their 2 year obligation with the respective state. Till then you wont be able to get the citizenship. So my dear friend i am only giving my views, rest its the wish of the guy who started this thread.


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

sach_1213 said:


> Just call DIAC n ask them buddy. I am not writing any of my views without proofs. I know its a moral obligation n not a compulsion. A lot of guys n i mean a lot whom i know personally, tried to get their citizenships without completing moral obligations. DIAC refused to accept those applications or put them on hold and asked the respective applicants to complete their 2 year obligation with the respective state. Till then you wont be able to get the citizenship. So my dear friend i am only giving my views, rest its the wish of the guy who started this thread.


That is very weird, I called up the Cizitenship department today, and i got a different answner as your. The operator confirmed with me that I am eligiable to apply for the citizenship in 12 months regardless the state 2 years obligation, he said the state agreement wont affect my cizitenship application. He provided me the exactly date that I can apply for citizenship.

Please clarify.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

DIAC seems to care about whether the person has PR or not, irrespective of Visa type. So according to the requirements, we are eligible to apply for the Citizenship after 1 year from the Grant of PR. As we have lived more than 4 years in Australia on Student Visas.


----------



## VenkytoOz (Mar 20, 2013)

Expats on 190 SS visa, should live in home state for at least 2 years, or else no citizenship. Plz take my word.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

VenkytoOz said:


> Expats on 190 SS visa, should live in home state for at least 2 years, or else no citizenship. Plz take my word.


did you read the posts made by others in this thread?


----------



## cctt123 (Dec 14, 2012)

Just got a reply from my CO, she said It was not the area of her expertise.. She was unable to answner my question, she advised me to refer the the citizenship department or call them again.

I have called up twice, it seems I am eligible to apply the citizenship in 12 months rather than completed the 2 years commitment.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Not fulfilling the commitment of living/working in sponsored state could be a big trouble when you guys lodge citizenship application. Like my situation, I got 190 visa for almost 2 years and have lived in Australia for nearly 6 years, all general requirements for sitting on the citizenship have been fulfilled. However, I am not able to lodge application online, maybe due to not living in sponsored state. Reason I am not living in sponsored state is that I cannot find the suitable jobs to support my family. Has anyone experienced the similar situation? Please share. For me, Im gonna move to sponsored state soon! Do not want to risk what I worked very hard for.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> *However, I am not able to lodge application online, maybe due to not living in sponsored state. *



What made you think so? Is there any clause while doing online application? What is the issue you are facing while applying online?


----------



## queensland (Oct 29, 2014)

I don't believe what you have said was the reason that you are not eligible to lodge your application online. There must be some issues with your application itself rather than 2 years commitment in your sponsorship state.
Your best bet is contact the citizenship department and get the answer for what went wrong. 


Tommylu said:


> Not fulfilling the commitment of living/working in sponsored state could be a big trouble when you guys lodge citizenship application. Like my situation, I got 190 visa for almost 2 years and have lived in Australia for nearly 6 years, all general requirements for sitting on the citizenship have been fulfilled. However, I am not able to lodge application online, maybe due to not living in sponsored state. Reason I am not living in sponsored state is that I cannot find the suitable jobs to support my family. Has anyone experienced the similar situation? Please share. For me, Im gonna move to sponsored state soon! Do not want to risk what I worked very hard for.


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

louisam said:


> Tommylu said:
> 
> 
> > *However, I am not able to lodge application online, maybe due to not living in sponsored state. *
> ...


While lodging citizenship application online, I got stuck from beginning of application. It says something like your stay is not long enough to process tha application. I will call citizenship department next week to clarify. Hope to hear some good news from them.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Did you try the citizen wizard to figure out whether you are eligible or not?

Australian Citizenship Wizard


----------



## Tommylu (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, checked it before applying. according to citizenship requirements, its more than enough for me to sit on citizenship test. Not quite sure what went wrong?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tommylu said:


> Oh yeah, checked it before applying. according to citizenship requirements, its more than enough for me to sit on citizenship test. Not quite sure what went wrong?


You need to ring up DIBP to discuss your case. Since you don't actually know the reason you were knocked back, there is no point speculating about the reason on a public forum. Feel free to report back on your findings if you wish.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Also double check the dates you entered and visa(s) history

Probably you made a mistake and something didn't add up 

Or maybe it's a technical glitch


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Just to share my own experience. I have lived in Australia over 6 years on student visa and then with PR (190). I live in a different state than my sponsoring state. Exactly after 12 months of PR, I have applied for citizenship and got citizenship test date after just a week. I have been granted citizenship and am attending the ceremony on the coming Harmony day (23rd March).

Good luck everyone, who are waiting for their citizenship.


----------



## abhiria (Jul 31, 2008)

sach_1213 said:


> Just call DIAC n ask them buddy. I am not writing any of my views without proofs. I know its a moral obligation n not a compulsion. A lot of guys n i mean a lot whom i know personally, tried to get their citizenships without completing moral obligations. DIAC refused to accept those applications or put them on hold and asked the respective applicants to complete their 2 year obligation with the respective state. Till then you wont be able to get the citizenship. So my dear friend i am only giving my views, rest its the wish of the guy who started this thread.


Normally I don't comment on any of the posts here, but after reading your reply I had to. 
What ever you have said up there is a just load of bollocks. As I can confirm that the so called "STATE SPONSORSHIP" is just hocus pocus. 

I came here on ACT state sponsored visa and haven't even seen Canberra yet . Been in Australia since Aug 2009 and BTW I got my citizenship in Dec 2013. 

States need to attract skilled professionals so that they can work there and pay taxes which also helps to generate revenue of that state. it has nothing to do with the legality of your visa. 

I am not completely against the State sponsorship scheme. It all depends on the personal circumstances. In my case I had a job ready for me in Melbourne so it was tough for me to say no so I never even bothered going to ACT- Canberra. I could be morally wrong but I had my family to feed and that was my priority.


----------

